# feeding a whippet



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all

I have a 2 year old whippet and he seems fine weight wise his ribs you can only see when he breaths in (when excited) not when hes just standing. I feed him one 400g tin daily with dry food (complete) i feed him twice a day so he will get 2 handfulls of dry food and 200g wet meat daily. twice a day is this enough or should he be on more food, hes not a pig he eats slowly and small ammounts. just wanted to know is this about right for his breed. I feed him twice as the cats get fed twice so he dosent feel left out.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I would say thats plenty.What does he weigh ?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ive never weighed him but hes heavy he goes to the vets soon to get chipped and booster. so will ask them to weigh him.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> ive never weighed him but hes heavy he goes to the vets soon to get chipped and booster. so will ask them to weigh him.


Hopefully Freya will be along and answer your post as she is good with Whippets. Some dogs can lose weight, well the Chinese can anyway especially if bitches in season


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds more then enough to me - I always understood that the eye should be able to see the last rib with these build of dogs - not sure how much two handfuls of food is though - With any food though the better quality the food the less they need .
regards
DT


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I always feed my whippets twice a day because of the shape of them the only have small stomachs. I don't weigh my whippets food I go by thir condition. If you can see the last of his ribs and usually 2 or3 of the nobs on his spine then he is ok. 

Get the vet to weigh him but do not use their weight chart to asses wether he is the right weight or not.I thin the chart on my vets wall says a male whippet should weigh between 12-13 kgs. My best male dog weighs a whopping 17-18kgs.At the moent ppeople tell me he needs a bit more on but with him there is a fine line between him being fat and being a touch skinny.

What make of dried food do you give him ? As has already been said the better quality the food the less you nedd to feed him. I use Red mills greyhound food it comes in 15kg bags and 1 bag lasts m 5-6 days but that is feeding 13 dogs including he setter and 2 greyhounds.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Freyja said:


> I always feed my whippets twice a day because of the shape of them the only have small stomachs. I don't weigh my whippets food I go by thir condition. If you can see the last of his ribs and usually 2 or3 of the nobs on his spine then he is ok.
> 
> Get the vet to weigh him but do not use their weight chart to asses wether he is the right weight or not.I thin the chart on my vets wall says a male whippet should weigh between 12-13 kgs. My best male dog weighs a whopping 17-18kgs.At the moent ppeople tell me he needs a bit more on but with him there is a fine line between him being fat and being a touch skinny.
> 
> What make of dried food do you give him ? As has already been said the better quality the food the less you nedd to feed him. I use Red mills greyhound food it comes in 15kg bags and 1 bag lasts m 5-6 days but that is feeding 13 dogs including he setter and 2 greyhounds.


he gets the breeder pack working dog (red bag) I will get him some of the food you have said as you know more about whippets then me, how you described him was perfect with the 3 nobs on his spine, my mam was saying hes alittle under weight because of that but it dosent matter what i do he dosent seem to want any more weight on.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If he's doing ok on what he's getting then leave him on that .The food I use only comes in 15kg bags and you will probably have to get yourpet shop to order it specially for you.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Freyja said:


> If he's doing ok on what he's getting then leave him on that .The food I use only comes in 15kg bags and you will probably have to get yourpet shop to order it specially for you.


I get a 15 kg sack for him anyway so i dont mind.* He is fine on what hes on but my next question was whats a better food.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I suppose a better food is a matter of personall preference. I use to feed Eukanuba performance to mine .They needed very little of it but it was very high in protein and sent my lot loopy. Some people don't like Eukanuba others recommend James Wellbeloved and Arden Grange but my dogs don't do well on them. 

To me a good food is a food that my dogs don't have to eat bucket fulls to keep their condition on but doesn't have to the additives that will send them loopy such as Bakers or pedigree. My dogs will not eat either of these. 

We got loads of free samples of Pedigree last year at crufts and the only one that would eat it was the setter and she eats anything edible or not. 

This may not make sense but I think a good food is something that I can feed all my dogs and they all do well on and is reasonably priced


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

This is a link to the food he gets. I get it at macro £6.20 a sack

Google Image Result for http://www.valupets.com/pages/assets/images/BreederPack_Dog_Food.jpg


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

id appriciate your views on the food.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I cannot commment on the food as it does not show the ingredients Here is a good link for information on dry foods but unsure if this one is on it

Dry dog food alphabetical index - kibble starting by A


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Ooops just noticed that was a Mixer and not a complete meal.


----------



## Phil1982 (May 5, 2011)

Freyja said:


> What make of dried food do you give him ? As has already been said the better quality the food the less you nedd to feed him. I use Red mills greyhound food it comes in 15kg bags and 1 bag lasts m 5-6 days but that is feeding 13 dogs including he setter and 2 greyhounds.


Hi, we are about to get our first Whippet and we are super excited! However, does anyone have any suggestions as to the best food / feeding regime for a Whippet puppy. Also Freyja, which Red Mills Greyhound food do you recommend, the Racer or Tracker. 
Many thanks in advance for any help received,
Phil


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Phil1982 said:


> Hi, we are about to get our first Whippet and we are super excited! However, does anyone have any suggestions as to the best food / feeding regime for a Whippet puppy. Also Freyja, which Red Mills Greyhound food do you recommend, the Racer or Tracker.
> Many thanks in advance for any help received,
> Phil


My whippets have the tracker which is for convalesing greyhounds so the protein is lower 20%. I used to use the racer but with 28% protien it sent my lot a bit loopy.

As you say you are getting a puppy I would get a good puppy food I don't start feeding tracker to my pups until they are about 8 months old. Maybe JWB or Arden Grange and then if you want to feed the greyhound food change to it when they are older.

I now mainly feed mine raw now they still have the tracker in the morning but get a small amount of tracker mixed with either raw tripe or raw chicken mince at night.


----------



## Phil1982 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I shall stick to the puppy food the breeder has been giving until then. 

Thanks again,
Phil


----------

